# Night test run first year 2012



## mystang (Aug 23, 2012)

This is my first year doing a yard haunt decided to do a run thru.






I did not have the fog on because of the wind and I didnt have the soundtrack running.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow! If this is your first year I can't wait to see what you're doing two or three years from now. That is a FANTASTIC start!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job! very creeepy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the dude with the lantern, and your come-and-go pepper's ghost is such a cool effect.


----------

